# Best performing middle weight gyuto



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

Of all the knives that you have or have ever owned, which one do you think is the best performing middle weight?
I have a Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji 210 gyuto from K+S and an Itinomonn Stainless kasumi 210 gyuto from JNS on their way to me.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 27, 2017)

Every time I pull out my shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi, I am reminded of what a great all round cutter it is. Brilliant balance of thinness and food release.

My Dalman is also a great cutter but probably fits in the "thin bit not quite a laser" rather than "middlewight" category.

The knives you have chosen are both on my "want to try list".


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, you picked some good starters! I believe my Sukenari AS counts as middleweight, and I love it, but the lasers seem to enable a better fine dice of peppers in my hands.


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 27, 2017)

my yoshikazu ikeda blades i put in the middle weight and put those as my best performers not just middle weight but all weights.


----------



## Ivang (Jun 27, 2017)

I think my 210 kono Fuji w2 is just an amazing performer


----------



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Every time I pull out my shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi, I am reminded of what a great all round cutter it is. Brilliant balance of thinness and food release.
> 
> My Dalman is also a great cutter but probably fits in the "thin bit not quite a laser" rather than "middlewight" category.
> 
> The knives you have chosen are both on my "want to try list".


Thanks Nemo, where did you get the Shiro Kamo?


----------



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> Well, you picked some good starters! I believe my Sukenari AS counts as middleweight, and I love it, but the lasers seem to enable a better fine dice of peppers in my hands.



Thank you DH, where did you get it?


----------



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> my yoshikazu ikeda blades i put in the middle weight and put those as my best performers not just middle weight but all weights.



Thanks WD, where did you get it?


----------



## dafox (Jun 27, 2017)

Ivang said:


> I think my 210 kono Fuji w2 is just an amazing performer



Thanks Ivang, I know of one place that sells them, where did you get yours?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 27, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Every time I pull out my shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi, I am reminded of what a great all round cutter it is. Brilliant balance of thinness and food release.
> 
> My Dalman is also a great cutter but probably fits in the "thin bit not quite a laser" rather than "middlewight" category.
> 
> The knives you have chosen are both on my "want to try list".


Oh god, don't say stuff like this. I'm trying to keep this knife off my "want to try" list. Is there anything out there that you can compare it to performance wise?


----------



## Nemo (Jun 27, 2017)

dafox said:


> Thanks Nemo, where did you get the Shiro Kamo?



James at K&S

http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-suminagashi-r2-damascus-gyuto-270mm-by-shiro-kamo/

However if I was buying it today I'd seriously consider his upgraded Shinko Kurokumo version of the same knife.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 27, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Oh god, don't say stuff like this. I'm trying to keep this knife off my "want to try" list. Is there anything out there that you can compare it to performance wise?



Which knife are you asking about Labor?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 27, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Which knife are you asking about Labor?



Shiro kamo


----------



## Nemo (Jun 27, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Shiro kamo



The knife that I have that is closest in performance is actually my Dalman, which surprised me. The S-grind Dalman performs slightly thinner behind the edge and has slightly better food release except in tall foods or near the tip, where the SK is better.

The SK is a little thicker behind the edge than Akebono and Akifusa, but thinner than Mizuno Hontanren wide bevel. The SK has much better food release than Akifusa, better than Akebono but not quite as good as my Mizuno (which, IIRC, you thought looked more generously convexed compared to the one that you bought at the same time).

It's certainly not a workhorse grind but to me the balance between thinness and food release is well done. The edge retention is very good. I've only had to stropp so far. The blade is quite tall and spine and choil are eased but not rounded (apparently Shinko Kurokumo are rounded).


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

Nemo said:


> James at K&S
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-suminagashi-r2-damascus-gyuto-270mm-by-shiro-kamo/
> 
> However if I was buying it today I'd seriously consider his upgraded Shinko Kurokumo version of the same knife.



Thank you, I don't think I'm ready for R2 yet, still a beginner to J knives.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't be scared of R2. Great steel when from the right maker. Just buy from the usual suspects and you will be stoked.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 28, 2017)

Blazen is my priority, but I definitely have my eye on SK.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 28, 2017)

Currently . . . gengetsu semi-stainless 210 followed by itinomonn StainLess kasumi 210.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Blazen is my priority, but I definitely have my eye on SK.



Go the blazen. You can't go wrong... already a great blade and now you get to deal with Jon.

I'd be all over another one if I wasn't already fully committed for the year.


----------



## Matus (Jun 28, 2017)

I would say that Itinomonn SemiStainless is damn fine knife with excellent profile, grind, F&F and and holds an edge extremely well. Sometimes I am thinking whether I should not simple get the 240 (I had 210 for 'testing') and be done with it.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 28, 2017)

Matus said:


> I would say that Itinomonn SemiStainless is damn fine knife with excellent profile, grind, F&F and and holds an edge extremely well. Sometimes I am thinking whether I should not simple get the 240 (I had 210 for 'testing') and be done with it.



Every now and again I get that feeling, sometimes for weeks. You'll always get pulled back in.


----------



## Matus (Jun 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Every now and again I get that feeling, sometimes for weeks. You'll always get pulled back in.



Yeah, that is the nasty side of obsession


----------



## Nemo (Jun 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Blazen is my priority, but I definitely have my eye on SK.



I got the SK to "replace" a Blazen (which I gifted but still get to sharpen and use from time to time). Both are great knives. Haven't yet had a chance to compare them side by side, which would be interesting. I get the impression that food release might be a bit better on SK but this is difficult to say definitively without a side by side comparison.

Edit: Blazen is another knife which could well fit on this list. Beautiful balance and F&F. Quite thin behind the edge. Easy to sharpen. Great edge retention.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Don't be scared of R2. Great steel when from the right maker. Just buy from the usual suspects and you will be stoked.



+1. R2 is a great steel when given a good HT. Not too hard to sharpen at all.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 28, 2017)

Wakui "hairline" is, IMHO, an über-excellent mid-weight performer, especial for its cost. 

Note that many think that wakui and Itonomon are made in the same workshop.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 28, 2017)

dafox said:


> Thank you DH, where did you get it?



I got mine from Koko at JCK, one of the original super-hard heat treated ones. Doing it all over I'd get one from James for his awesome handles, but at that time he didn't offer their AS model and had, I think, only the R2 line.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 28, 2017)

dafox said:


> Thank you, I don't think I'm ready for R2 yet, still a beginner to J knives.





malexthekid said:


> Don't be scared of R2. Great steel when from the right maker. Just buy from the usual suspects and you will be stoked.





Nemo said:


> +1. R2 is a great steel when given a good HT. Not too hard to sharpen at all.



All of this. R2 is one of my favorite steels - literally my only complaints about it are that it doesn't, subjectively, _feel_ as good during sharpening, and it's so common it's more than a little boring to get when there are all sorts of fascinating steels out there I haven't tried. It would probably be my go-to for a working knife though, because of its quality and effectiveness.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 28, 2017)

Nemo said:


> +1. R2 is a great steel when given a good HT. Not too hard to sharpen at all.



I love R2, it is an excellent steel that will get a nice toothy edge. Especially recommend the Takamura R2, but thats not middle weight


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Jun 28, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Every now and again I get that feeling, sometimes for weeks. You'll always get pulled back in.



Just bought my 240 :knife:


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Don't be scared of R2. Great steel when from the right maker. Just buy from the usual suspects and you will be stoked.



Thanks


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> Currently . . . gengetsu semi-stainless 210 followed by itinomonn StainLess kasumi 210.



Which handle do you like,best?


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Go the blazen. You can't go wrong... already a great blade and now you get to deal with Jon.
> 
> I'd be all over another one if I wasn't already fully committed for the year.



Is that a JKI knife? I don't see it there.


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

Matus said:


> I would say that Itinomonn SemiStainless is damn fine knife with excellent profile, grind, F&F and and holds an edge extremely well. Sometimes I am thinking whether I should not simple get the 240 (I had 210 for 'testing') and be done with it.



Thanks, lookung forward to using mine. Glad I have a knife that is such a solid performer. What do you think the core steel is made out of? Can't seem to find info on this.


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

zetieum said:


> Wakui "hairline" is, IMHO, an über-excellent mid-weight performer, especial for its cost.
> 
> Note that many think that wakui and Itonomon are made in the same workshop.



I found the kourochi on Tosho, can't find the hairline. Where did you get yours?


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> I got mine from Koko at JCK, one of the original super-hard heat treated ones. Doing it all over I'd get one from James for his awesome handles, but at that time he didn't offer their AS model and had, I think, only the R2 line.



Thanks, is yours Damascus? Looking at the one on K+S in ginsan.


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> All of this. R2 is one of my favorite steels - literally my only complaints about it are that it doesn't, subjectively, _feel_ as good during sharpening, and it's so common it's more than a little boring to get when there are all sorts of fascinating steels out there I haven't tried. It would probably be my go-to for a working knife though, because of its quality and effectiveness.



Thanks, maybe after some more sharpening experience under my belt I'll give it a try.


----------



## Matus (Jun 28, 2017)

dafox said:


> Thanks, lookung forward to using mine. Glad I have a knife that is such a solid performer. What do you think the core steel is made out of? Can't seem to find info on this.



The steel info is not publicly available - I would guess A2, D2 or similar semi-stainless tool steel. The edge holding is excellent, the steel most certainly have quite some alloy elements like W, V, Mo or the like.


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

Matus said:


> The steel info is not publicly available - I would guess A2, D2 or similar semi-stainless tool steel. The edge holding is excellent, the steel most certainly have quite some alloy elements like W, V, Mo or the like.


Thank you.
May I ask, what stones do you sharpen yours on?


----------



## foody518 (Jun 28, 2017)

You're gonna really enjoy the Itinomonn


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

foody518 said:


> You're gonna really enjoy the Itinomonn



Thanks, looking forward to a knife with a bit more heft than a laser but still with good cutting performance.


----------



## JaVa (Jun 28, 2017)

dafox said:


> Of all the knives that you have or have ever owned, which one do you think is the best performing middle weight?
> I have a Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji 210 gyuto from K+S and an Itinomonn Stainless kasumi 210 gyuto from JNS on their way to me.



That's a home run IMO. The Itinomonn really is in the running as one of the best performing middleweight knives. The Tanaka is in there too, but the slightly more curvy edge profile is probably the make or brake feature. I used to hate that and if you do too, you probably wont like the knife that much. If you're fine with it like I'm these days, then you'll love it like I learned to.

Way to start the journey! :thumbsup:
Congrats on really nice pick ups and enjoy the h**l out of them. 

The already mentioned Wakui Hairline (AKA kasumi) and Shiro Kamo I would consider in the same league. Though neither have such a fine tip as the Itinomonn and Tanaka does. The SK feels the most different of the bunch with the wide neck and very tall blade. It's heaviest too @ 200g.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 28, 2017)

I honestly would not consider Itinomonn Stainless kasumi to be 100% middle weight. It's kinda a borderline leaning towards the lighter spectrum in my book.

My best middle weight performance wise is Syousin Chiku 240mm


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 28, 2017)

dafox said:


> Is that a JKI knife? I don't see it there.



Under Ryusen. Blazen is their R2 line.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Under Ryusen. Blazen is their R2 line.



Yes. This is the knife I want also, the choil shot photo is really nice.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 28, 2017)

What on earth do you guys actually mean by mid-weight anyway? Like are you literally jist referring to the weight of the knife. 

Because it is all really subjective. Like my 210 blazeb almost feels more substantial in the hand (only marginally) than my 270 Gesshin Ginga. Yet it damn well cuts almost as good. Super thin behind the edge.

Yet my Itou 250 feels similar but is a narrow profile (aka short) wedges a tad because of this (same thickness at the spine as his full height knives) but damn still a great cutter just have to adjust technique...

So in summary what the heck is a mid weight knife. Or more precisely what qualities should on exhibit. Though that could be a mine field given my thoughts on workhouse differ totally to what most on here are consider workhouse.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 28, 2017)

> Though that could be a mine field...


:goodpost:


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

JaVa said:


> That's a home run IMO. The Itinomonn really is in the running as one of the best performing middleweight knives. The Tanaka is in there too, but the slightly more curvy edge profile is probably the make or brake feature. I used to hate that and if you do too, you probably wont like the knife that much. If you're fine with it like I'm these days, then you'll love it like I learned to.
> 
> Way to start the journey! :thumbsup:
> Congrats on really nice pick ups and enjoy the h**l out of them.
> ...


Thanks, I do still like to rock cut some, don't chop, do some push and pull cuts, and draw with the tip to make match stick cuts for stir fry, it will be interesting to see what profile I like best.
Thanks for the opinions on the Wakui and SK, a fine tip is important to me, that would be enough to choose the two that I did over them.


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

Ruso said:


> I honestly would not consider Itinomonn Stainless kasumi to be 100% middle weight. It's kinda a borderline leaning towards the lighter spectrum in my book.
> 
> My best middle weight performance wise is Syousin Chiku 240mm



Thanks, How do you think it compares to the JKI Kochi?


----------



## dafox (Jun 28, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Under Ryusen. Blazen is their R2 line.



Thanks, is it available with a as handle?
Wa


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 29, 2017)

dafox said:


> Which handle do you like,best?



The burnt chestnut handle on the gengetsu is beautiful but I find it just a tad undersized - although that keeps the balance point nice and aggressive. The handle on the itinomonn is a simple ho-wood D, but it has some interesting grain and the buffalo ferrule has a touch of marbling. All things considered I actually find the handle on the itinomonn better suited to the blade. 

But in terms of overall performance . . . gengetsu for sure. Think of the gengetsu as an S4 and the itinomonn as a Mazda 3.


----------



## richard (Jun 29, 2017)

The Blazen is a special knife. I've had mine 12+ years, and it's still the knife I invariably compare all other knives to.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 29, 2017)

dafox said:


> I found the kourochi on Tosho, can't find the hairline. Where did you get yours?



it has multiple name:
hairline, kasumi, Warikomi Migaki. 

I bought it few years ago. But you find it in several shops. 30 sec google:
USA: http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/wakui-240mm-gyuto-shirogami-2-red-ebony-d.html
Europe: https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/de...rikomi-Migaki-Gyuto-21-cm-nicht-rostfrei.html


----------



## JaVa (Jun 29, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> what the heck is a mid weight knife. Or more precisely what qualities should on exhibit. Though that could be a mine field given my thoughts on workhouse differ totally to what most on here are consider workhouse.



There's been a separate thread about that sometime a go and the views were all over the place. Funny thing, I used to think that the workhorses were the ones that could tackle almost every task without a hitch and that you wouldn't baby and didn't need to baby. They'd just take a hard work out in their stride like nothing.

But, the way those words have been thrown around in recent times these days I view them differently . 

Laser: thin, light, nimble 
...like a sports car. 
Middleweight: mid weight, mid thickness, stable 
...like a quality saloon. 
Workhorse: heavy, thick, powerfull 
...like a four wheel drive jeep. 

I think where the line between those categories is comes down to personal experience. 
...and like you said. All very subjective so my point is nothing but just hot air as everyone will view it differently anyway.


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> The burnt chestnut handle on the gengetsu is beautiful but I find it just a tad undersized - although that keeps the balance point nice and aggressive. The handle on the itinomonn is a simple ho-wood D, but it has some interesting grain and the buffalo ferrule has a touch of marbling. All things considered I actually find the handle on the itinomonn better suited to the blade.
> 
> But in terms of overall performance . . . gengetsu for sure. Think of the gengetsu as an S4 and the itinomonn as a Mazda 3.


Thanks, appearance wise I prefer the looks of the handle on the Itinomonn, seems to march the blade better. Thanks for the comparison. I'm learning that I think I like tapered handles over ones with parallel sides. Do you know of any tapered burnt chestnut handles?


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

richard said:


> The Blazen is a special knife. I've had mine 12+ years, and it's still the knife I invariably compare all other knives to.



Does it only come in a wa handle?


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

zetieum said:


> it has multiple name:
> hairline, kasumi, Warikomi Migaki.
> 
> I bought it few years ago. But you find it in several shops. 30 sec google:
> ...



Ooh, the one at Bernal is now on my short list, beautiful handle, stainless clad, white #2 core. May be my next knife. Thanks


----------



## James (Jun 29, 2017)

Yoshikane SLD black damascus for me


----------



## foody518 (Jun 29, 2017)

James said:


> Yoshikane SLD black damascus for me



This one's on my short list


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 29, 2017)

JaVa said:


> There's been a separate thread about that sometime a go and the views were all over the place. Funny thing, I used to think that the workhorses were the ones that could tackle almost every task without a hitch and that you wouldn't baby and didn't need to baby. They'd just take a hard work out in their stride like nothing.
> 
> But, the way those words have been thrown around in recent times these days I view them differently .
> 
> ...



As ever, the middle is harder to define than the extremes. "Laser" (or "lightweight") is probably the easiest: super-thin, with little space for convexity, like Takamura R2 and Ginga. "Workhorse" implies a thick spine (I'd assume >3mm, but I'm not an authority) with convexity out from there, but ideally still thin behind the edge. Where's the middle, though? What are the exact bounds of laser and workhorse? It gets to be the sort of question like "how big is a big-screen TV?".


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

zetieum said:


> it has multiple name:
> hairline, kasumi, Warikomi Migaki.
> 
> I bought it few years ago. But you find it in several shops. 30 sec google:
> ...


Which core steel is the one you have? And hrc? Thanks


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

James said:


> Yoshikane SLD black damascus for me



Beautiful! Out of my price range tho.


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

Ruso said:


> I honestly would not consider Itinomonn Stainless kasumi to be 100% middle weight. It's kinda a borderline leaning towards the lighter spectrum in my book.
> 
> My best middle weight performance wise is Syousin Chiku 240mm



A beautiful knife. Is there more wedging at the hip between the grind and the rest of the blade? AS steel seems like something for me to save for later after I've learned how to sharpen more.


----------



## richard (Jun 29, 2017)

dafox said:


> Does it only come in a wa handle?



It only comes with a yo (Western) handle


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

richard said:


> It only comes with a yo (Western) handle



Thank you


----------



## JaVa (Jun 29, 2017)

Wakui certainly is a sensational knife too. I have the SS Kasumi and love it. The Japan messer shop version is iron clad not SS. Wakui also makes the Toshihirosaku kasumi for JNS and that's iron clad too.


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

JaVa said:


> Wakui certainly is a sensational knife too. I have the SS Kasumi and love it. The Japan messer shop version is iron clad not SS. Wakui also makes the Toshihirosaku kasumi for JNS and that's iron clad too.



Thanks for the recommendation, I just bought a stainless clad version from Bernal today. The hrc of 63-64 will be the hardest steel I will own, are there any special considerations to know in sharpening and Caring for this steel?


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

zetieum said:


> it has multiple name:
> hairline, kasumi, Warikomi Migaki.
> 
> I bought it few years ago. But you find it in several shops. 30 sec google:
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation, bought a 210 gyuto ftom Bernal today.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jun 29, 2017)

Does a 240 Munetoshi count as middle weight? I'm very impressed by it's performance. 
Also, my Toyama 210 is a whole different animal to the 240 and feeds almost bordering to nimble. I am aware that Toyama normally isn't in the light division, but the 210 is so different and cuts like an absolute dream. I would classify it as a heavyer middle weight gyuto. These are my favourite middle weights. 
- Kim


----------



## Sleep (Jun 29, 2017)

+1 for Toyama. 240 k tip. Not heavy at all.

Yoshikane wouldn't be far behind.


----------



## Choppin (Jun 29, 2017)

+1 for Toyama. 

My 210mm weights 175g (-5g than the 180 listed on JNS). Love its feel - sturdy and substantial but still nimble. Thin tip and behind the edge also


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2017)

KimBronnum said:


> Does a 240 Munetoshi count as middle weight? I'm very impressed by it's performance.
> Also, my Toyama 210 is a whole different animal to the 240 and feeds almost bordering to nimble. I am aware that Toyama normally isn't in the light division, but the 210 is so different and cuts like an absolute dream. I would classify it as a heavyer middle weight gyuto. These are my favourite middle weights.
> - Kim


Thank you for the recommendations I'll take a look.


----------



## wbusby1 (Jul 1, 2017)

My top mid-weight performers were just ousted (wakui a little on the light side of middle weight, and munetoshi) by my Dalman, thing is unbeatable performance-wise.


----------



## dafox (Jul 1, 2017)

wbusby1 said:


> My top mid-weight performers were just ousted (wakui a little on the light side of middle weight, and munetoshi) by my Dalman, thing is unbeatable performance-wise.


Which white steel is in the Munetoshi?
Where did you buy the Dalman?
Thanks


----------



## labor of love (Jul 1, 2017)

So...IMO if we're comparing 240mm gyutos by weight classes:
Featherweight -ginga and knives of similar nature 130grams
Lightweight -itinomonn 165grams also wakui, gengetsu give or take 5-10 grams
Middleweight-gesshin kintaro 185grams, kurosaki chiku 188 grams, munetoshi 180-190grams ???
Light heavyweight-kochi 217grams
Heavy weight-Toyama 230grams-240grams

Yes, I'm leaving a bunch of stuff off here. Also, the handle material varies on these knives which adds various weights and various balance points. And also, some of the heavier knives could also be potentially the thinnest behind the edge. But if you're comparing knives simply by weight here ya go.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 1, 2017)

fwiw iirc my Kochi stainless clad is around 190 grams similar to Jon's online listing


----------



## labor of love (Jul 1, 2017)

foody518 said:


> fwiw iirc my Kochi stainless clad is around 190 grams similar to Jon's online listing



I was comparing 240mm gyutos, https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...240mm-kurouchi-stainless-clad-carbon-wa-gyuto
...but wow the carbon nashiji 240mm is 191 grams.


----------



## augerpro (Jul 6, 2017)

My personal picks are Ginrei and Gengetsu. The Gengetsu is a bit light, but blade heavy so has some momentum. In this price class I like them both better than the Shig and Kagekiyo I had, though both of those were very good too. On the cheaper end of the spectrum would be Kochi and Itinomonn. Great knives. 

In "spend your money elsewhere" category I would put Tanaka wide bevels, Sukanari AS, Kohetsu anything, Richmond, and a number of other of well known knives in this price class that I just can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## dafox (Jul 6, 2017)

augerpro said:


> My personal picks are Ginrei and Gengetsu. The Gengetsu is a bit light, but blade heavy so has some momentum. In this price class I like them both better than the Shig and Kagekiyo I had, though both of those were very good too. On the cheaper end of the spectrum would be Kochi and Itinomonn. Great knives.
> 
> In "spend your money elsewhere" category I would put Tanaka wide bevels, Sukanari AS, Kohetsu anything, Richmond, and a number of other of well known knives in this price class that I just can't think of off the top of my head.


Thanks much, got an Itinomonn, Wakui, Tanaka, and the Kochi is on my list.


----------

